# Favorite Lyrics



## Giraffes (Mar 1, 2011)

Simple thread. Now everyone share some.
:D

---

_A saxophone someplace far off plays
As she was walkin' by the arcade.
As a light bust through a beat-up shade where he was wakin' up,
She dropped a cup into the cup of a blind man at the gate
And forgot about a simple twist of fate_

*Simple Twist of Fate - Bob Dylan*
I love every part of this song, but this is my favorite section.

---

_Angel come down from heaven yesterday,
She stayed with me just long enough to rescue me
And she tell me a story yesterday,
About the Love between the moon and the deep blue sea.
And when it was time for her to go,
She spread her wings high over me,
And she said, "I shall return tomorrow."_

*Angel - Jimi Hendrix*
Favorite of Jimi Hendrix's tunes, lyrically.

I'll post some more later


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 1, 2011)

It's nine-o-clock on a Saturday, the regular crowd shuffles in
There's an old man sitting next to me, making love to his whiskey and gin.
He says "Son, can you play me a melody? I'm not really sure how it goes,
but it's sad and it's sweet and I knew it complete when I wore a younger man's clothes."

Arguably one of the few songs I can recite the lyrics to from memory. Because they are great.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 1, 2011)

..."Oh, and the smokes in that cigarrette box,
On the table, they just so happen to be
Laced
With
Nitroglycerin." 
- There's A Reason These Tables Are Numbered Honey, You Just Haven't Thought Of It Yet by Panic! At The Disco.

(I have more, may post them later.)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 1, 2011)

You said:
			
		

> I can whisper in your ear / I can write a calendar year / I can wing around your Saturn smile, shut out the moon / I walked the tension wire line/ and I learned to disrespect the signs
> 
> And I want you like a Pisces rising, even though / I love you crazy, just keep on / I love you madly, just keep watch / you wipe my lips / you turn me on / my attentions are turned to you.





			
				Marvellous Things said:
			
		

> I woke the dawn / saw horses growing out the lawn / I glimpsed a bat with butterfly wings / oh what marvelous things
> 
> Dark nights hold tight and sleep tight my baby / morning light shall burst bright and keep us here safely
> 
> I followed a rabbit through rows of mermaid entwined shrubbery / oh what marvelous things / but they are, they are, they are giving me the creeps


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 1, 2011)

Oceania said:
			
		

> One breath away from mother Oceanía
> Your nimble feet make prints in my sands
> You have done good for yourselves
> Since you left my wet embrace
> ...





			
				Echoes said:
			
		

> Overhead the albatross
> Hangs motionless upon the air
> And deep beneath the rolling waves
> In labyrinths of coral caves
> ...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 2, 2011)

_*On the back of a motorbike
With your arms outstretched, trying to take flight
Leaving everything behind
But even at our swiftest speed
We couldn't break from the concrete
And the city where we still reside*_
- "Brothers on a Hotel Bed", Death Cab For Cutie

Every line of "What Sarah Said", also by Death Cab For Cutie
_*
Two weeks later like a surplus reprieve
I found a hair the length of yours on my sleeve
I wound it round and round my finger so tight
It turned to purple and a pulse formed inside*_
- "If There's a Rocket Tie Me to It", Snow Patrol

And a trio of lyrics from "The Lightning Strike":
_*
Painted in flames
All peeling thunder
Be the lightning in me
That strikes relentless*_
- "The Lightning Strike, Part 1: What If This Storm Ends?", Snow Patrol
_*
These accidents of faith and nature
They tend to stick in the spokes of you
But every now and then the trend bucks
And you're repaired by more than glue*_
- "The Lightning Strike, Part 2: The Sunlight Through the Flags", Snow Patrol
_*
As motionless cars rust on driveways and curbs
You take off your raincoat and stretch out your arms
We both laugh out loud and surrender to it
The sheer force of sky and the cold magnet Earth*_
- "The Lightning Strike, Part 3: Daybreak", Snow Patrol


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 2, 2011)

I absolutely cannot resist the puns and wordplay of Barenaked Ladies.

_They say that absence makes the heart grow fungus
[...]
I wax poetic while you're waxing your legs_
-Blame It On Me

_If I had $10000000, I'd buy you some art
A Picasso or a Garfunkel
_-If I Had $10000000

_I'm in a thunderstorm
Staying out from under trees never holding
Golf clubs, but still seem to be getting
Struck by lightning... must be
Something in my veins
My weathered veins_
-Same Thing

_I could hide out under there
I just made you say "underwear"_
-Pinch Me

_I'm a public embarrassment
I'm a bottle of diet poison
I'm a walking advertisement
For everything I never meant
And everything I never meant to be_
-Bull In A China Shop

_I have faith in medication, I believe in the Prozac nation
You play doctor, but I've lost patience_
-This Is Where It Ends

_Ever since we said our goodbyes 
The onion rings, the phone makes me cry
[...]
You're an abacus
And my heart was counting on us_
-Adrift

_Some people are just all show
Well, I don't mind that if the show is worth watching
But it's all bark and no tree
What's more ironic than a hippie in Versace?
It's all peace and love and limousines
You got the right message, but the wrong intentions
How can you be touchy-feely when you've lost touch?_
-Down To Earth

More as I think of them :)


----------



## Automata heart (Mar 2, 2011)

"how can you see into my eyes, like open doors? 
leading you down into my core, where i've become so numb,
 without a soul,
 my spirts sleeping somewhere cold, 
untill you find it there and bring me to life. "
bring me to life by evanescence. 

"Evil flowers
Steadily bloom
With an array of funest doom
How the paradise that she made for herself
Put this broken doll right back on the wooden shelf.

There was once upon a time in another place
An evil kingdom who no person dared to face
And the ruler was a girl so mean
A tiny little princess of only age fourteen."
aku no mausume. kagamine rin.


----------



## Lili (Mar 2, 2011)

_~They said all teenagers scare
the living shit out of me
They could care less as long as someone'll bleed
So darken your clothes
Or strike a violent pose
Maybe they'll leave you alone
But not me~_
"Teenagers" by My Chemical Romance


----------



## Flareth (Mar 3, 2011)

Dr. Horrible: My Eyes said:
			
		

> Listen close to everybody’s heart
> 
> And hear that breaking sound
> 
> ...





			
				Dr. Horrible: Penny's Song said:
			
		

> Anytime you’re hurt there’s one
> 
> Who has it worse around
> 
> ...


I've been obsessed with Dr. Horrible lately, so yeah. They're my favorites for now. Will probbably end up finding some non-Dr. Horrible lyrics...at some point :3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, here are some more witty and/or beautiful lyrics for you...

"Under blue moon, I saw you
So soon you'll take me
Up in your arms,
too late to beg you
or cancel it,
though I know it must be
The killing time...
Unwillingly mine"

"Fate
up against your will
through the thick and thin
He will wait until
you give yourself to hate"

--Echo and the Bunnymen, "The Killing Moon"
It's a pretty haunting, beautiful song. Finding your true love and being forced to kill her by the tides of fate? Deep shit, man.

"Today is the greatest day I'll ever know
Can't wait for tomorrow
I might not have that long
I'd tear my heart out
Before I get out"
-Smashing Pumpkins, "Today"
You knew this was going to be on here. Anyway, despite being a song about suicide it's very simple and not-whiny.

"Water was running,
Children were running,
You were running
out of time
Under the mountain,
A golden fountain,
Were you hanging at the Lares Shrine?"
-Siouxsie and the Banshees, "Cities in Dust"
It's clever and morbid at the same time, and it has some cool historical background.

Yeah


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 3, 2011)

_Overhead the albatross
Hangs motionless upon the air
And deep beneath the rolling waves
In labyrinths of coral caves
the echo of a distant tide
Comes willowing across the sand
And everything is green and submarine._

From Echoes by Pink Floyd. opal already posted it but whatever.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 3, 2011)

"Cold breeze blows in a misty grove
Making dying leaves fall on the forgotten one
Sleeping in a frost-covered ground
Waiting for someone to find his lonely grave

And so did winter come over the grove
With beautiful pure white snow
Covering all tracks of struggle and fight
of an ending life"

He Sleeps in a Grove by Amberian Dawn. Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Minish (Mar 3, 2011)

Vienna Teng's lyrics are very beautiful.



			
				Drought said:
			
		

> summer move forward and stitch me the fabric of fall
> wrap life in the brilliance of death to humble us all
> how sweet is the day
> I'm craving a darkness
> ...





			
				Daughter said:
			
		

> well it's you and it's me
> me with a drink in my hand
> the ice is tinkling like a wind chime
> and late afternoon settles over the land
> ...





			
				My Medea said:
			
		

> For I have made her prison be
> Her every step away from me
> And this child I would destroy
> If you tried to set her free
> ...


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 5, 2011)

Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory

They say that Richard Cory owns one half of this whole town,
With political connections to spread his wealth around.
Born into society, a banker's only child,
He had everything a man could want: power, grace, and style.

But I work in his factory
And I curse the life I'm living
And I curse my poverty
And I wish that I could be,
Oh, I wish that I could be,
Oh, I wish that I could be
Richard Cory.

The papers print his picture almost everywhere he goes:
Richard Cory at the opera, Richard Cory at a show.
And the rumor of his parties and the orgies on his yacht!
Oh, he surely must be happy with everything he's got.

But I work in his factory
And I curse the life I'm living
And I curse my poverty
And I wish that I could be,
Oh, I wish that I could be,
Oh, I wish that I could be
Richard Cory.

He freely gave to charity, he had the common touch,
And they were grateful for his patronage and thanked him very much,
So my mind was filled with wonder when the evening headlines read:
"Richard Cory went home last night and put a bullet through his head."

But I work in his factory
And I curse the life I'm living
And I curse my poverty
And I wish that I could be,
Oh, I wish that I could be,
Oh, I wish that I could be
Richard Cory.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not a big rap fan, but there's this one line in Eminem's "Not Afraid" that I find amazing for some reason.

_I'mma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly
And all those who look down on me I'm tearing down your balcony
_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 6, 2011)

From "The Grudge" by Tool

"Saturn comes back around. Lifts you up like a child or
Drags you down like a stone
To consume you till you choose to let this go.

Give away the stone. Let the oceans take and
Transmutate this cold and fated anchor.
Give away the stone. Let the waters kiss and
Transmutate these leaden grudges into gold."


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 12, 2011)

No one I ever knew or have spoken to
Resembles you
This is good or bad, all depending on
My general mood
Why d'you think I let you get away
With all the things you say to me?
Could it be I like you
It's so shameful of me, I like you
[...]
You're not right in the head and nor am I
And this is why
This is why I like you, I like you, I like you
*(I Like You)*

I never wanted to kill, I am not naturally evil
Such things I do
Just to make myself more attractive to you
Have I failed?
*(The Last of the Famous International Playboys)*
_Morrissey_

I'm gonna take your eyes
Use them as a seed
Grow a big tree on my balcony
*(Achieve Believe)*
_Cansei de Ser Sexy_

You make me feel
You make feel something
And feeling something beats feeling nothing at all
And nothing at all is what I feel
All the rest of the time
*(Bang Goes the Knighthood)*

I can't abide a horizontal life
It's time to rise, assume the perpendicular
Jump up and down, make funny little sounds
And talk about nothing in particular

We'll walk the grounds by Capability Brown
Get lost for days inside the manicured maze
We'll bump our heads jumping on a four-post bed
And we'll ride for free
On the ladders round the walls of the circular library
*(Assume the Perpendicular)*
_The Divine Comedy_

Communist Love Song (Soltero) is my favourite love song of all time but my favourite bit is probably the end:
And if you're ever less than certain
I will be your Iron Curtain
I will be your Berlin Wall
And I will never fall


----------

